# Yeast Question



## leeleepad (Dec 22, 2014)

I am on the final stage of a regular batch of skeeter pee. I added Potassium Sorbate and Potassium Metabisulphite to the batch and then added sugar, but the yeast is still active. What do I do to stop the yeast?


----------



## cpfan (Dec 22, 2014)

leeleepad said:


> I am on the final stage of a regular batch of skeeter pee. I added Potassium Sorbate and Potassium Metabisulphite to the batch and then added sugar, but the yeast is still active. What do I do to stop the yeast?


 How do you know the yeast is still active? Bubbles are not a good enough sign. What kind of sg readings have you taken? Did you ferment to dry before stabilizing and sweetening?

Steve


----------



## leeleepad (Dec 22, 2014)

It was sitting for two weeks. Clearing with no bubbles in the airlock. I stabilized the batch and then added the sugar and now there is bubbles. It was dry until I added this last amount of sugar.


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 22, 2014)

I think that cpfan is trying to say that you should monitor the SG reading _after_ adding the sugar. If there is refermentation, the SG will drop.

Bubbles are not reliable in this case; it could be that you had CO2 dissolved in the wine, and that adding the sugar has driven some of it out, causing the bubbling.


----------

